# Cincinnati DoorDash: List of restaurants to AVOID!



## CincyDD (Jul 23, 2020)

DoorDash is pretty much the #1 food delivery service in Cincinnati area. With everyones help I would like to create a list of restaurants to avoid. This saves us Dashers (and other food delivery people) time and money, and this should also help the restaurants get their shit together. If their delivery food never gets picked up they'll learn to start allocating more resource into their delivery side of things and start treating delivery person like a regular customer.

Please include: name of the store, address or street its on, and the reason/s why it should be on the avoid list.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

You first.


----------



## CincyDD (Jul 23, 2020)

Here are my current lists. I mostly drive in Mason map area on DD app so this should help those in the area.

Tropical Smoothie Cafe on Kings Mills Rd, Mason. Will not let you use their drive-thru, consistently late on orders and prioritizes customers before they bother to help you.

The Old Bag of Nails Pub on Kings Mills Rd, Mason. Consistently late on orders due to prioritizing customers over delivery person. You have to go up to the bar to ask for the order, and if the bar is even somewhat occupied good luck getting your order in time. I once stood there for 15 minutes while the bartender went around TWICE helping customers before she even bothered to help me.

Frisch's Big Boy on Kings Mills Rd, Mason. Used to let you pick up the order from their drive-thru but now will not accept DD from their drive-thru. I'm not sure if it's a certain employee but last two times I tried picking up the order from their drive-thru, the same guy looked at me all pissed off and told me they don't accept food deliveries at drive-thru.

El Rancho Grande Mexican Restaurant on Socialville-Foster Rd, Mason. Been here four to five times. The order is never ready and always over the expected pick up time. One of those times I even got a text saying that the order is ready for pick up when I accepted the order....only to be told NOT ready when I arrived. 

There's few more restaurants that's currently making its way into my blacklist but I'm trying to give them few shots before I put them up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't forget to leave a nice review on google/yelp, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't help much since I'm in Az. but I will say if you have the restaurant chain called Zero Degrees, just walk up to the door, spit on it and leave. I just saved you a bunch of frustration lol


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CincyDD said:


> Here are my current lists. I mostly drive in Mason map area on DD app so this should help those in the area.
> 
> Tropical Smoothie Cafe on Kings Mills Rd, Mason. Will not let you use their drive-thru, consistently late on orders and prioritizes customers before they bother to help you.
> 
> ...


If you want local conversation you might want to go to the Cincinnati sub-forum or try the Cincinnati Doordash facebook group.
I will say that you are doing the right thing in taking down a running list and adjusting on the fly. I've been delivering for a little over a month for Waitr and I am doing the same thing. However, most of the restaurants in my areas have been delivery friendly. 3 years ago I tried doing UberEats and I quit after about 6 weeks because of the same issues you pointed out in your post. Every restaurant treated me like a red headed step child. I fear that once this Covid madness subsides and their dine-in business reverts back to normal a lot of these places might revert back to treating us like dog shit. Actually I kind of have an idea which ones they'll be because I already sense some attitude from certain spots (The Ground Pati).

That's ok if that happens I can easily auto-decline their orders if it comes down to it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Every city needs a list like this! :thumbup:


----------

